# It was an unholy good evening



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Enjoyed... I mean *really *enjoyed my very first Unholy Cocktail. I took my time with this stick and savored every minute of it. Tasted the nuttiness and coffee tones throughout with hints of cocoa here and there. I am still thinking about it and can't wait to try the others in the sampler.

The wrapper had a small rip, but showed no ill effects toward the smoke at all.









Enjoyed a local brewery's (Black Market Brewery, Temecula, CA.) Rye IPA. This beer is great with cigars. It is strong (7.5 ABV) with a good amount of hops, but the rye gives it a little sweetness that was just marvelous with the UC.









Of course the evening wouldn't have been complete without a fire in the pit...


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like you had a good time brother, I'm definitely gonna be buying some of these very soon, everyone seems to really enjoy them, and especially at their cheaper price. Great pictures!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice pics, glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

We are going to have to have a get together sometime!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> We are going to have to have a get together sometime!!


Would love to bro!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

quality setup... had the same cigar this weekend.. 

rb


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like you got to relax and have a great smoke bro. very nice Eric great pics.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome pics my man !! Very relaxing. Just enjoyed my first Diesel Unholy last night, thanks to KTBLUNDEN. Awesome smoke !!!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't wait to get one of these. Great pics.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Good for you looks like a sweet setup and sounds like you enjoyed the cigar I still have not tried one yet.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, I'm glad you enjoyed it. There has been nothing but good things about this cigar so it must be one hell of a smoke. You have a nice patio setup too!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Now that looks like a GREAT evening. Sittin back is the way to go.

JH


----------



## BuschWolff (May 29, 2011)

How long did the stick last? looks really dark outside in the bottom pic


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

Good times! Look like you had fun. I like the Unholy as well and cant get enough of the Unlimited Diesel. Great pics.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like you have a fantastic place to smoke too. Might as well take that grate off the fire though :wink:


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

For the money, UCs are tough to beat. I keep a box of 'em on hand and try to add more when I can catch a good price on them on CBid. Last box I picked up at a flat $3/stick!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

very nice! How much rest did you have on it? I have a few that have been resting a month but I can't wait to get into them.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

This one was pretty much ROTT. Although I smoked another one yesterday with about a month on it and it was great. I'm thinking to really see a difference, you'll need at least 6 mo. or more. Dig into those suckers, you won't regret.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

BuschWolff said:


> How long did the stick last? looks really dark outside in the bottom pic


It's a good hour and fifteen, hour and a half....


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Looks like you have a fantastic place to smoke too. Might as well take that grate off the fire though :wink:


Smartass... 
The problem is that sometimes a gust of wind will blow through and take a bunch of ashes over to my neighbor.... So it's just easier for me to keep it covered as best as possible.


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

Jeff989 said:


> Looks like you had a good time brother, I'm definitely gonna be buying some of these very soon, everyone seems to really enjoy them, and especially at their cheaper price. Great pictures!!


I too want to try these out and at their price point it shouldnt put to much strain on the wallet.


----------



## wfd38383 (May 3, 2011)

great pics, looks like a damn good time, thanks for the share


----------

